# Ribs from last weekend



## love2"Q" (May 22, 2007)

did these baby back ribs last weekend ..
came out ok .. but had a spike in temp at about an hour into 
smoking .. i usually try to stay at 225 for 6 hours ..
but had a spike to 325 for about a half hour ..
turned out a little darker than usual .. but still 
good ..
first pic is about 20 mins in ...

next is at three hours ..

then foiled ..

then after two hours of foiling ..

then the finished product ..


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2007)

_That's exactly how my sons look when he's done. We all love them darker and they taste wonderful..Nice job!_

_kadesma _


----------



## Half Baked (May 22, 2007)

Mmmm, we love them darker, also.  Nice job!


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2007)

My mouth is watering! We have some B.B. ribs in the freezer. I'll have to get some seasoning and sauce made up. Perhaps we can cook them this weekend.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 22, 2007)

thanks all ... my 5 yo son and ten month old daughter loved them ..
just need to perfect my sauce ..


----------



## Paymaster (May 23, 2007)

Look'n good there Love2"Q". Congrats. I kinda like them hit with high heat like that for just a bit myself.


----------



## Barb L. (May 23, 2007)

They look awesome - just the way I like them !!  Great job done !!


----------



## Texanx5 (Jun 9, 2007)

Look great I've got a load in my WSM now.  Do you leave them dry or add honey/brown shugar/apple juice when you foil? I've always left dry and love them but saw some show where they were squirting with honey possilby a shake or so of rub then foiling. Not tried it nor positive that was what they where doing.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 9, 2007)

Yum, your making my mouth water!


----------



## Texanx5 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm doing the 3-2-1 method basically but at the 2 (foil) time frame I squirted some honey on them and added a little apple juice to the foil. Now to wait and see.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 9, 2007)

texan .. i usually add a little apple juice ...
i have done it without it .. and they were not as good ..
good luck to you ..


----------



## Texanx5 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks I did the apple juice and a little honey kids said they where wonderful. Looked great I put rest in foil to rest for supper. They had to test a couple when I took them off however. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 9, 2007)

my kids love them with the honey on them ..
my 5 yo will eat a half a rack in a sitting ..
glad they turned out ..


----------

